# The Cat Who........



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Do you have to read them in order? I bought all the Cat Who books that were at a yard sale today, eight of them, then came home to find out there are 29 in the series!!!! Ugh! I hate reading books in a series out of order, but if it doesn't matter....

I'll probably just sell them at my neighbor's yard sale next week if it does matter.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

I haven't read any for years, but I think you'll find them to be more or less stand alone mysteries, although I think there maybe the occasional reference to past tales.

I'm disgusting. I can't even remember the author's name -- or the cat's.

Won't hurt to try one.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

They aren't easily available here but I've read a few and didn't have any problems.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Lillian Jackson Braun...
Surprised I remember that (without having to look it up!).
I read a number of them probably over 15 years ago... I don't remember having to read them in any particular order, just picked the ones that sounded most interesting to me.

Edit: I remember liking them quite a bit at the time, and now I'm tempted to pick up a couple to read again


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cool, thanks!!

I also got the entire series of the Sue Grafton alphabet books ("A is for Alibi", "B is for Burglar"), it's only missing two letters. $5!! I remember reading a few of them a couple years ago and I really liked them.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

marie73 said:


> Ugh! I hate reading books in a series out of order, but if it doesn't matter....
> 
> I'll probably just sell them at my neighbor's yard sale next week if it does matter.


Well, well! Are we a little O/C?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

No, silly, I just don't like not "getting" references to what's in the other books. If I was a little ocd, I wouldn't be able to post this: (Sorry, Krissy, I know this picture makes you crazy!)


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Having these books out of order is no BIG dilemma. 

James Qwilleran starts out with Koko the siamese, living very modestly

Yum-yum joins later,and eventually,Qwilleran gets some $ and converts an apple barn into a cozy pad.


----------

